# Ford 4000 3 point hitch hiccups



## aztech (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a ford 4400 (not sure on the year or actual model) that has a problem with the 3 point hitch. It started hiccuping and now when I try to adjust the height it goes all the way up or all the way down. I believe it could just need oil but I am new to tractors and have no idea where it would go.

If someone could help with zeroing in on an actual model and year. It has the 4400 painted on the side but it could be for aesthetics.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello aztech,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

There is a flat spot on the bell housing just above and behind the starter that should have 3 sets of numbers stamped into the metal. If you will post those numbers for us, someone here will translate them for you.

See a post below entitled "tracktor id". Ultradog posted a photo illustrating where these numbers can be found.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy aztech,

It sounds like your lift may be in the "draft control" mode. See item #40 on the attached HYDRAULIC LIFT COVER diagram. This is the position control handle. This handle should be in the "up" position for lift position control, which gives you the ability to stop the lift wherever you desire. 

The "down" or "horizontal" position for this handle is for "draft control", which is used for plowing. In the draft control mode, the lift is normally full "up" or "down" with no control in between. Which is what you are describing above.
_______________________________________________________

The rear differential fluid reservoir also serves as the hydraulic fluid reservoir. See item #35 on the attached CENTER HOUSING DIAGRAM. This is the filler cap for the rear differential/hydraulic fluid reservoir. See also item #9 on this diagram. This is the fluid level check port. It is a *square-headed* pipe plug. DO NOT remove the screw just below this pipe plug, or you'll be sorry (It holds a bracket internally). You add oil through the filler port till it comes out the fluid level check port.

Use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to ford fluid spec 134D in rear end reservoir and also in the transmission. You can get this fluid at Tractor Supply Stores, auto parts stores, WalMart, etc. Buy in 5 gallon buckets for about $40. Check the label to see that it meets or exceeds 134D specs. 
_____________________________________________________________

Hiccups are usually caused by a leak in the system when you're in the position control mode. The lift drifts down due to leakage, and then the system corrects back up, giving you the hiccup action. How frequent are the hiccups? The worse the leak, the more frequent the hiccup.


----------



## aztech (Mar 12, 2015)

So that's what that handle is for. Could not figure it out for the life of me! It hiccups about every 2 seconds, slowly falls then pops back up. Is there a usual place that it leaks for the hiccups to occur? It makes it difficult to spread gravel/earth level with the box blade.

I will post the serial numbers today or tomorrow.

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Most common leak will be the lift piston seals, but there can be others.


----------



## aztech (Mar 12, 2015)

I got the two numbers.
2E048B
C339572


----------



## aztech (Mar 12, 2015)

Found the 3rd
D40414C
2E04B
C339572


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

aztech,

Here's my translation of your tractor's numbers:

Model D40414C
D40 = Ford Model 4400 Utility Tractor
4 = excess digit, doesn't fit here (check your number)
1 = Diesel
4 = Independent PTO 540 rpm
C = 8x2 transmission (4x1 + hi/lo)

Mfg. Code 2E04B
2 = 1972
E04 = May 4th
B = Day Crew

S/N C339572
C = Made in USA
S/N 339572 is consistent with May, 1972 manufacture. 

Let us know if anything above doesn't fit with what you have. Many of these tractors are cobbled together with parts from other tractors.


----------

